# Sadzīves tehnika >  whirlpool AWG 308

## ivars1982

Labdien lieta kaga velas masinai parstaja stradat suknis kas izsuc udeni suknis ir tirs un brivi griezas  programas strada visas bez problemam kas varetu but pie vainas un kur varetu meklet ieprieks paldies

----------


## krabis

Nu jāsāk ar to ka brīdī kad viņam jāsūknē ir jāmēra vai spriegums uz sūkņa motoru pienāk. Ja pienāk un motors negriežas, tad bojāts motora tinums un visticamāk sūknis ir jāmaina (iespējams gan ka nopuvis kāds tinuma izvads pie pieslēgspailes un var pielodēt) Ja spriegums nepienāk, tad meklē pa vadiem no kurienes viņam jānāk un kur tas pazūd...

----------


## ivars1982

paldies krabis pameginasu varbut izdodas palaist ::

----------


## ansius

parasti gan nevis tinumi nopūst, bet bet spārniņus pret asi aprauj, kad ir ūdens tad vienkāši nepietiek dukas pagriest vai arī tiristors uz plates.

----------


## ivars1982

Paldies strada tiristors bija beikts  ::  temu var slekt

----------

